
Reconstructing pictures with machine learning - sshb
http://arogozhnikov.github.io/2016/02/09/DrawingPictureWithML.html
======
joakleaf
I think it illustrates the "hardness" of Random Decisions Forests and
"smoothness" of neural networks quite well.

